# Como conectar audio frontal?



## ma7i1991

hola soy nuevo ! asique si me equivoque de seccion pido disculpas buen el tema es que necesito conectar el audio frontal a la placa madre 

en el manual de la placa MADRE me indican que hay : 
AGND 
PRESENSE# 
mic2_JD 
HP_HD 
MIC2_L 
MIC2_R 
HP_R 
JACK_SENSE 
HP_L 

mientras que los del audio frontal son: 

MIC in 
MIC Bias 
ground 

spkout L 
spkout R 
return R 
return L 

necesito que me hagan las igualdades osea agnd = ground algo asi gracias


----------



## rampa

amigo generalmente la configuracion para todas las placas es la misma. aca te pongo las configuraciones y proba.

1. MIC IN / MIC2_L
2. GROUND / GND
3. MIC POWER / MIC2_R / MIC BIAS
4. AUDIO POWER / PRESENCE#
5. RIGHT LINE OUT / OUT2_R / SPKOUT R
6. GROUND / MIC_RET / RETURN R
7. RESERVED / J_SENSE
8. KEY / SIN PIN
9. LEFT LINE OUT / OUT2_L / SPKOUT L
10. GROUND / OUT_RET / RETURN L

Ahi deje varias configuraciones iguales pero con diferentes nombres... espero que no se me haya pasado nada...

probalo y contame.

Suerte.


----------



## Dano

Edita el título para que sea más descriptivo y que esté escrito en minúscula.

Saludos


----------



## dgg006

Yo tengo un problema paresido.
El tema es que tengo una Mother Foxconn 45cmv.
Según el manual, para conectar el audio frontal me da esta "nomenclatura"



		Código:
	

                  1  2
Port1_L           . .  Aud_GND
Port1_R           . .  Presencej
Port2_L           . .  Sense1_Return
Sense_Send          .    Empty
Port2_R           . .  Sense2_Return
                 9  10

Mientras que los conectores del Audio Frontal, tienen:




		Código:
	

SPK-R
SPK-L
GND
MIC-IN
RETURN R
RETURN L
MIC BIAS


Cuan corresponde a cual?

Graxxx


----------

